# Teaching them to wake you up?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I had an idea, since I have some issues waking up to my alarm clock. How could I train my future doggie to whine and bark and pester me until I wake up when the alarm clock is going off? Only when the alarm's going off. 

Just thought it'd be neat.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

one question, how are you going to train that when your sleeping??


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was thinking along the lines of training him/her to speak, then the alarm become the command for speak. So that he/she's not really trained to bug me while I'm sleeping, but more, get loud when the alarm starts to go off.

But I'm not sure how to make the alarm become the 'command,' so to speak, for... well, speak. lol


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you would train them to react to the noise of the alarm. so, it wouldn't matter if you were sleeping or not, just have the alarm go off


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine seem to do that naturally...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If you're pup is crated next to your bed, it will soon learn that the alarm means it's time to go outside. Therefore, when it hears the alarm it will get excited and begin making all sorts of noises till you get up. I've stated here before I always snooze on the first alarm. Hondo is always quiet until the hears the second alarm. Then the tail starts thumping and when I get out of bed he starts talking to me. However, I worked hard on him not being vocal when crated, so he doesn't start barking. He'll whine.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I would suggest having your alarm to go off and when he speaks while it is going on give him a treat and, turn off the alarm and give him a good boy/girl. Just a thought. I mean any thing seems to be possible if you relate a certain action with another thing, for example, like a clicker....


----------



## iceblulady (May 13, 2010)

I watch an episode on Animal Planet I think it was called Super Pets. Some one wanted to teach their dog to do the same thing. They trained him and it worked. You might take a look around on the site and see if yo can find the show.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

its called super fetch with zak george  good show! he is amazing! haha


----------



## iceblulady (May 13, 2010)

Yea, that was it


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

He/she might do it on instinct. Our Bella (waiting at the bridge, now) would wake my hubby up every morning at 6:00 (including weekends LOL). How she knew the right time, no one knows. Plus, it was the SAME time every day. We never trained her to do it. Could be because she saw light come in the window (?) but we dunno.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

Stop hitting "snooze" on the alarm clock and just get up when it sounds, already!
Get a louder, more obnoxious alarm. 
If you teach such a "trick" you must be ready to accept the repercussions like the dog barks when it hears something that sounds like your alarm...when you "don't" want barking.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't used an alarm clock in years. My dogs quickly learned that I was a very early bird, and now they wake me each morning at the correct time. I think it does have something to do with the amount of daylight, because I do get up a bit later in the wintertime, and they still get it right. Anja's technique is to have a ball in her mouth which she gently pushes into my face.....:crazy:
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When you get old like me, you don't need no stinkin alarm clock. Even Saturday & Sunday were up at the crack of dawn in my house.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I was just wondering how to do the opposite! My husband gets up at 4am for work and lets the dogs out. I get up at 5:30 am for work...it is the weekend that I would love to sleep till 6:00!!! I agree, teach to speak at the sound of the alarm!

Judy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, Jax learned to lick my face when the alarm went off the first time. Then she learned that I hit the snooze and learned to ignore the first alarm. Now, after the third snooze, she ignores it until I roll over and tell her to come.

You can teach them to react to the alarm but you can just as easily teach them to ignore it if you don't get out of bed when they want. So if you are going to teach him to do that for you then you better get out of bed or he'll either learn to ignore it or he will become a nuisance to everyone in the house/neighborhood.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

It would be annoying if you have a common alarm sound. I have an alarm that I always hear on tv, and it gives me a jolt and makes me cringe every time I hear it. I couldn't imagine the alarm sound plus a barking dog when it plays on tv!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

unloader said:


> It would be annoying if you have a common alarm sound. I have an alarm that I always hear on tv, and it gives me a jolt and makes me cringe every time I hear it. I couldn't imagine the alarm sound plus a barking dog when it plays on tv!


It's on that one stupid commercial, isn't it? I always think my alarm is going off at the oddest hours!!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> It's on that one stupid commercial, isn't it? I always think my alarm is going off at the oddest hours!!


YES! I about jump off the couch every time I hear it! It's such an awful sound.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I never really trained mine to do it, when the alarm goes off he starts circling around the bed and whines. On the weekends when I don't set an alarm, if he sees me roll over or give ANY indication that I might be waking up, he'll start whining and getting excited. Can be bothersome.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When we got Molly my Dad would just let her in and she would jump on my bed and lick me till I got up.lol.

She still does it. She is laying next me right now.lol.


----------

